# MySpace disabled my links.



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

_[Since this is technically about marketing, I hope I'm putting this in the right section. If not, feel free to move it.]_

About a week ago I noticed that all the links on my MySpace page were disabled – even in the messages I post to friends. When you click on any of my links it takes you to a page within MySpace that says the link has been disabled because it's spam or phishing (the wordage they used was not that kind ... they actually said something about it being evil – like lice – and needed to be eradicated). WTH? These are the same links I've had on my page for the past two years!

I don't have any PayPal buttons or anything like that. My MySpace page is NOT a store or a storefront. All I do is post new designs and link them to my website. I'm sure this is considered self-promotion, but how many people on MySpace are there for any other reason?!?!

I emailed MySpace a week ago requesting an explanation but they have not responded.  Sure, I could start over and create a whole new page but I've got over 800 friends!

Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I wonder if they changed their rules when it comes to certain forms of linking. Or maybe it looks at what you are linking to, like say a store, then it considers it phishing. Or another option could be someone reported you as phishing.

800 friends? What do you do when you havea party? I also don't think lice are evil, just misunderstood.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe one of my 800+ friends snitched! 

I just visited the 'Want to share your MySpace page' thread here and clicked on a few of the pages. Everybody else's links (that go to their e-commerce website) take you to a message that says "You are about to leave MySpace. Don't give out your password, blah blah blah ..." but they aren't disabled like mine are.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

It's a conspiracy. C - I - N -spiracy.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

queerrep said:


> Maybe one of my 800+ friends snitched!
> 
> I just visited the 'Want to share your MySpace page' thread here and clicked on a few of the pages. Everybody else's links (that go to their e-commerce website) take you to a message that says "You are about to leave MySpace. Don't give out your password, blah blah blah ..." but they aren't disabled like mine are.


It's possible that someone "snitched" on you, but falsely (maybe to just to be mean). 

They may have reported the links to myspace as a scam and myspace may have acted first without checking (because they have so many accounts to deal with...it's probably faster that way).

Have you sent out any messages or bulletins lately? Or did you use any commercial friend addery type software that may have gotten you friends that weren't really "friends"?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> It's possible that someone "snitched" on you, but falsely (maybe to just to be mean).
> 
> They may have reported the links to myspace as a scam and myspace may have acted first without checking (because they have so many accounts to deal with...it's probably faster that way).
> 
> Have you sent out any messages or bulletins lately? Or did you use any commercial friend addery type software that may have gotten you friends that weren't really "friends"?


Thanks, Rodney. I never send out bulletins and I don't use that software to add friends. I really don't do anything but log in every 2 or 3 weeks and accept friend requests. Occasionally if I have time I might leave a 'thanks for the add' message which contains a graphic that links to my site. That's about it.

It would be nice if MySpace would respond to my emails. If they ever do, I'll report back in case anybody else encounters this problem.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

When you click on your link what does it say?


----------



## cpix (Aug 25, 2007)

I believe Myspace is doing this as just another step to stay one step ahead of the spammers. It's happened to the links on my page as well. When you get to that page though, there is an option to continue and proceed to your desired link. So it's not a big problem.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

crackpixels said:


> I believe Myspace is doing this as just another step to stay one step ahead of the spammers. It's happened to the links on my page as well. When you get to that page though, there is an option to continue and proceed to your desired link. So it's not a big problem.


Right. That's what is happening to everybody else ... there's like a buffer page in between your MySpace link and your website. But my links are *completely* disabled. If you click on my links you get this message:


*The link you are trying to visit has been disabled. *​  You have reached a link that is no longer in service. That means the link was very naughty, and, much like head lice, had to be eliminated before it spread. 
  You may be asking yourself, "Hey, what _was_ it about that link that got it in trouble?" An excellent question! Usually, it's one of the following reasons: 
 
-  *The link was spam! * No one likes spammers, and we don't like their links. 
 -  *You almost got phished! * There are people out there who want to steal your MySpace password. They want to log in as you and send spam, harass your friends, change your profile, and generally run amok. Phishing pages are usually designed to look like MySpace to trick you. Other sites may also ask for your MySpace login information to customize your profile, insert videos or slide shows, track visitors, or any number of other things. Don't make it easy for them. ONLY USE YOUR MYSPACE LOGIN INFO ON WWW.MYSPACE.COM!! 
 -  *Viruses are not fun! * Neither is adware, spyware, or malware. We cut the links to places that are known sources of infection. 
 
If you really did want to check out some spam, viruses, or phishing pages, we're really sorry to have interrupted. We're sure you can find it elsewhere. There's plenty on the Internet


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I wonder if it is the way you are linking, compared to how others are doing it. Did you code them yourself?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I did, but I just used simple HTML code. To pimp out my page I used an outside website (you know ... it allows you to change background color, font color, etc.) but it's been the same since day one!

Maybe I'll remove that code and see if it makes a difference. I'm almost to the point where I wanna say to he** with it, but I've invested so much time and I do know that I've received some sales from it.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*yeah that is what i would wonder, if maybe it's the way they were linked. or someone reported you as being spam and that's why they have disabled them. i hope it works out for you and they restore your links*


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

I would double check your code, and your links. Sometimes its a pain, sometimes it the simple things that can be wrong.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Funny thing is, I don't see any active links.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

prometheus said:


> Funny thing is, I don't see any active links.


Yeah I changed the code as soon as I figured out what was going on because I didn't want to freak people out. (You know how people get about lice.)


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Okay, I think I might have it: 
It's not your code that may be the problem, it might be your site that you are linking too. MySpace may have a problem with it. Maybe the tags on it? I found where they did the same thing to a music site. I think it is a music community site, that kind of competes with MySpace. Are there any keywords or tags that may be taken the wrong way with them? Not sure if there is a way to appeal their decision. Do you know of any similar sites that have successful MySpace pages that link to their website without problems? That might help to see what they tag their home page with.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Good point, Robert. So you think it may be a censorship of some sort? I don't think there are any offending keywords, but I'll check. Will also see about similar MySpace pages ....


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

queerrep said:


> Good point, Robert. So you think it may be a censorship of some sort? I don't think there are any offending keywords, but I'll check. Will also see about similar MySpace pages ....


I don't think it is "offensive" tags. Maybe if there is a tag like "Community", that might make them think it is linking to another community site, and therefore stealing business from them, so to speak.

OR, I don't know much about this, if the site has something running on it, they maybe considered "Phishing" and such. Did you build it yourself, or pay someone? It might not be a bad thing, just something setting off their "radar" so to speak.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

prometheus said:


> I don't think it is "offensive" tags. Maybe if there is a tag like "Community", that might make them think it is linking to another community site, and therefore stealing business from them, so to speak.


Oh, I definitely don't have any tags of that nature.



> OR, I don't know much about this, if the site has something running on it, they maybe considered "Phishing" and such. Did you build it yourself, or pay someone? It might not be a bad thing, just something setting off their "radar" so to speak.


My website is just Zen Cart that I paid a programmer to modify. OH WAIT. I also have affiliate software installed. I bet that's it!!!!!! You reckon?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

queerrep said:


> Oh, I definitely don't have any tags of that nature.
> 
> My website is just Zen Cart that I paid a programmer to modify. OH WAIT. I also have affiliate software installed. I bet that's it!!!!!! You reckon?


You got me on that. That goes beyond my peonic knowledge.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

It may be the links or the code.

Our MySpace page is exactly like our Webpage, and links directly to links to our website and onlinestore, and everything seems to be still working.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Paulo. I guess I'll start over from scratch and re-code my whole page.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> My website is just Zen Cart that I paid a programmer to modify. OH WAIT. I also have affiliate software installed. I bet that's it!!!!!! You reckon?


I don't think the affiliate software would cause the problem.

More like some fancy javascript that might make something scroll or make someone's browser act funny.

Sounds like it was a mistake (shoot first, ask questions later sort of thing) that will be hard to rectify since myspace is so big. I've never had to deal with their customer service though.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I've never had to deal with their customer service though.


I'm starting to wonder if it even exists. 

I don't have any fancy javascript, either. Just straight up <a href>'s and <img src>'s. My page is super basic. I'll figure it out .... and if I don't, I won't lose any sleep over it – though it is pretty frustrating to get penalized for doing nothing wrong.

I appreciate everybody's helpful comments.


----------



## ShirtFight (May 13, 2008)

I'm bumping this because I'm having the same issue with my Myspace page

(putting my link but it's not for self promotional purposes it's so you can see the issue and hopefully help resolve)


I found I can tinyURL the links, but that doesn't help me with folks who are trying to link to their submissions via myspace for ppl to vote on it

Has anyone had any success fixing this?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

myspace has been recoding any links that takes them out of myspace....

i hardly ever hangout on myspace any more..... its over saturated.... i'll post bulletins but thats it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2009)

Myspace keeps track of servers or IP addresses that were linked to sites or servers that were phishing. So if you link to a server that they know had been phishing they'll block it.

i tried to link to friends blog and since it was on BLOGSPOT they blocked it. 

but his other blog on a different server/web address didnt get blocked.

and if its your own site, its probably not secure enough for their ever increasing security standards. 

but they are getting rid of the CAPTCHA codes pretty soon, which would make leaving your friends comments with a typed out link a lot faster. What i do is post the picture and then under it leave the address to the site. just incase the link isnt working. Its not my ideal way of doing it, but i dont want to lose business or for people to lose interest.


----------

